# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  ασφάλεια καλωδίου

## vasilis123

καλησπέρα, Θέλω να βάλω ένα βολτόμετρο στο αμάξι το οποίο θα παίρνει μέτρηση απο τον χώρο αποσκευών και το βολτόμετρο θα βρίσκετε μπροστά.  Στο θετικό καλώδιο που θα έχει μήκος περίπου 3.5-4 μέτρα τι μέγεθος καλωδίου πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσω και τί ασφάλεια; 

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## xsterg

δεν τραβαει μεγαλο ρευμα. οτι καλωδιο και να βαλεις εισαι μεσα. βαλε και μια ασφαλεια 0,5-1Α και εισαι μεσα.

----------


## midakos

πιστεύω με ενα διπολικό 2x1.50 θα είσαι μια χαρά, αντίσταση μηδενική δεδομένου και του ρεύματος που τραβάει το βολτόμετρο.
Ασφάλεια γιατί να βάλεις? δεν νομίζω πως χρειάζεται, αφού το ρεύμα που τραβάει το βολτόμετρο είναι μΑ

----------


## midakos

Χρήστο μαζί γράφαμε. Την ασφάλεια ως τι την προτείνεις? σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος των 2 αγωγών?

----------


## vasilis123

Την ασφάλεια την είπα γιατί το + από το βολτόμετρο θα είναι συνδεμένο σε ενα καλώδιο που έρχεται απο την μπαταρία και πάει στον ενισχυτή και έχει συνέχεια ρεύμα 12-14.4 βόλτ. Υπέθεσα ότι θα χρειάζεται ασφάλεια μην πάρω καμια φωτιά σε περίπτωση που κοπεί το καλώδιο για το βολτόμετρο.

----------


## xsterg

κανονικα δεν χρειαζεται ασφαλεια. αλλα για να ειναι σιγουρος ο φιλος μας ας βαλει μια ασφαλεια. ειδικα αν παιρνει κατ ευθειαν απο τους πολους.

----------


## midakos

σε αυτήν την περίπτωση (που κοπεί το καλώδιο και κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα στην μπαταρία) η ασφάλεια θα πρέπει να τοποθετηθεί όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην μπαταρία, για να προστατεύεται όλο το μήκος του καλωδίου. Αν μπει στο βολτόμετρο είναι δώρο άδωρο

----------


## vasilis123

πάμε λίγο απ την αρχή γιατί σας μπέρδεψα. Απο την μπαταριά φεύγει ένα καλώδιο και παει πισω σε ένα ενισχυτή. Εγώ με το βολτόμετρο θέλω να παίρνω μέτρηση στην είσοδο του ενισχυτή.  Οπότε θα βάλω ένα καλώδιο απο την είσοδο το ενισχυτή μέχρι το βολτόμετρο μπροστά. Αυτό το καλώδιο θέλω να ασφαλίσω μιας και θα έχει συνέχεια ρεύμα.  Έχω περίσσεμα καλώδιο 0.5-1mm κάνει; και τί ασφάλεια να βάλω για να μην έχω κάποιο θέμα!

----------


## midakos

βάλε μια μικρή ασφάλεια, όσο πιο κοντά στον ενισχυτή. το καλώδιο κάνει μια χαρά, μΑ τραβάει το βολτόμετρο.
Υ.Γ. το δεύτερο καλώδιο για το βολτόμετρο θα το γειώσεις στο σασί? δεν σκαμπάζω και πολλά από ηλεκτρολογικά αυτοκινήτου γι αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## vasilis123

στο - του ενισχυτή θα το βάλω

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου αν οι γνωσεις σου δεν ειναι επαρκεις προσεξε τις συνδεσεις σου. μπορει να κανεις ζημια στο αυτοκινητο.

----------


## midakos

άρα διπολικό θα είναι το καλώδιο που θα πάς μπροστά. γιατί απ τα γραφόμενα σου είχα καταλάβει για 1 καλώδιο (1 πόλο δηλαδή) και δεν κατάλαβα που θα συνδεθεί το -

----------


## vasilis123

> φιλε μου αν οι γνωσεις σου δεν ειναι επαρκεις προσεξε τις συνδεσεις σου. μπορει να κανεις ζημια στο αυτοκινητο.



Κάποιες γνώσεις υπάρχουν, θα τη γλιτώσουμε τη φωτιά  :Biggrin: 





> άρα διπολικό θα είναι το καλώδιο που θα πάς μπροστά. γιατί απ τα γραφόμενα σου είχα καταλάβει για 1 καλώδιο (1 πόλο δηλαδή) και δεν κατάλαβα που θα συνδεθεί το -



Ναι ρώτησα για 1 γιατί με ενδιέφερε μόνο το θετικό για την ασφάλεια.!
Οπότε με μια ασφάλεια γύρο στο 1Α θα είμαι οκ σωστά;

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απαντήσεις  !!

----------


## midakos

και μικρότερη να είναι δεν θα έχεις θέμα

----------


## vasilis123

Λόγο επαρχίας η πιο μικρη ασφάλεια αυτοκινήτου που βρήκα ήταν 5Α. Για πιο μικρή μόνο σε γυάλινη. Ποια απ τις 2 να επιλέξω;

----------


## FILMAN

Υπάρχει ασφάλεια αυτοκινήτου 1Α (μαύρη) αν και εγώ θα έβαζα όσο πιο μικρή μπορούσα σε γυάλινη (έχει σίγουρα 100mA). Αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι το βολτόμετρο είναι αναλογικό ή ψηφιακό με οθόνη LCD και όχι με LED displays.

----------


## vasilis123

Οτι υπάρχει ασφάλεια 1Α το ξερω, απλα εδώ δεν έχει κανείς. Το βολτόμετρο έχει led diplay. Οπότε σε τι ασφάλεια πάω;

----------


## FILMAN

Στην πιο κοντινή από αυτή που αντιστοιχεί στο ρεύμα κατανάλωσης που γράφει πάνω του.

----------


## vasilis123

το μονο που γράφει πάνω είναι V27D   0-100V

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου ειναι με lcd η με led? αν ειναι η πρωτη μια 100ma αρκει. αν ειναι η δευτερη αναλογα με την καταναλωση. παντως μια 500ma- 1Α σε καλυπτει στην δευτερη περιπτωση.

----------


## vasilis123

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Motor-...item5665cc541d Ενα τέτοιο είναι.

----------

